# ugh!!! wisconsin humidity in the summer is not conducive to my current hangover&im gonna hurl soon.



## intoxnito (May 17, 2015)

fuckin blah


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 17, 2015)

this is definitely the wrong place to be posting this thread. moved to general banter.


----------



## drewski (May 18, 2015)

This should be moved to a status update, or the chat box haha.


----------



## intoxnito (May 18, 2015)

sorry,next time.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 20, 2015)

Moving to Nola long term on Monday. I look forward to the laugh I'll have rereading this then.


----------



## intoxnito (May 20, 2015)

yeah,i dont think id like the summertime humidity down south,i went to fla 2 yrs ago in jan. & first thing i did was get drunk on the beach&throw my winter coat away&half my clothes outta my pack&wtf it was winter,but on a positive i made room for the 2liter of coke& capt.morgan.


----------



## iamwhatiam (May 21, 2015)

Raging Bird said:


> Moving to Nola long term on Monday. I look forward to the laugh I'll have rereading this then.


no shit!!!


----------

